# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.0.2 ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*  
*يسعدني ان اخبركم تم بحمد الله فجر اليوم ..* 
*الترقية الى آخر نسخة 4.0.2 حتى الآن ..* 
*الجميع سوف يلاحظ التغير في الشبكة ..*  
*تم إلغاء خدمة عرض مواضيعي ومشاركتي ..* 
*لانها تم اضافتها في ملف الشخصي لك مستخدم في الشبكة ..* 
*تم بحمد الله حل مشاكل متصفح الاكسبلور بنسبة 98 % وتبقى مشاكل بسيطة جداً ..* 
*بإذن الله سوف يتم حلها في الترقية القادمة ..* 
*حيث الآن اصبح التصفح رائع جداً ..* 
*تم تفعيل خدمة الروابط البسيطة للشبكة ومثل للذالك ..* 
*http://www.alnassrah.com/member.php?1-شبكة-الناصرة* 
*في جميع انحاء الشبكة .. وفي المواضيع يظهر العنوان وغيرها ..* 
*للمعلومية .. سوف يتم تعريب الكلمات الانجليزية ..*  
*وسوف يتم تعديل جمالية دخول الموضوع .. واضافة الرد السريع المتقدم ..* 
*وغيرها من الامور الثانوية ..*  
*وفي النهاية تبقى 2 % من المشاكل الذي يواجها المستخدم في متصفح الاكسبلور وبإذن الله يتم حلها ..* 
*ابارك لكم هذه الترقية الرائعه جداً ..* 
*وفي النهاية اقول لكم ..* 
*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم مميزون ..* 

*كل المودة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*

*ترقيه وااضحه وفي غاية الروعه ..*

*بجد مجهود حلووو شبوووك وتشكر عليه..*

*تسلم يمناك والله يعطيك الف عااافيه..*

*ومبرووك لك ولنا هالترقيه ..*

*حلووة جاءتنا مع ربيع وفرحته ..*

*لآعدم من الجهود المميزة ..*

*وبك نحن مميزوون ..*

*حماك الرحمن ..*

----------


## عنيده

_يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .._

_و نتظر حل باقي المشاكل .._ 

_و الى الامام دوماا .._ 

_موفق لكل خير .._

----------


## ليلاس

*الترقية واضحة ..*

*تسلم أخوي ع المجهود ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..* 
> 
> *ترقيه وااضحه وفي غاية الروعه ..* 
> 
> *بجد مجهود حلووو شبوووك وتشكر عليه..* 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

وتسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .._ 
> _و نتظر حل باقي المشاكل .._  
> _و الى الامام دوماا .._  
> 
> _موفق لكل خير .._



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك .. وتسلمي على التواجد ..

بإذن الله في الترقية القادمة ..

كل المو دة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *الترقية واضحة ..*
> 
> *تسلم أخوي ع المجهود ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيكم العافية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ويعافيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الترقية واضحة اليوم* 


*ان شاء الله يستمر التقدم والتطوير* 


*وهذا بفضل جهودكم المتواصلة* 


*ونحن بدورنا نشكرك ونقول معك* 


*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية انتم مميزون* 



*مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *الترقية واضحة اليوم*  
> 
> *ان شاء الله يستمر التقدم والتطوير*  
> 
> *وهذا بفضل جهودكم المتواصلة*  
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تواجد رائع .. عزيزي ..

تسلم ويعطيك العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## مضراوي

وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..

ترقيه جميله جدا !!

تسلم اخوي ع المجهود الطيب ..

لآعدمناك اخي شبكه ,,

فعلا مع شبكة الناصره انتم دائماً متميزون ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..
> 
> ترقيه جميله جدا !! 
> تسلم اخوي ع المجهود الطيب .. 
> لآعدمناك اخي شبكه ,, 
> فعلا مع شبكة الناصره انتم دائماً متميزون .. 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .. 
> 
> تحياتي ..



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي على الحضور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

ويعطيك الله العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام والرحمه

يعطيك العافيه شبووك وعساك دووم عالقوه

كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهوداتك

يوفقك ربي وننتظر بعد ستايل جديد يناسب ربيع  :bigsmile:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> يعطيك العافيه شبووك وعساك دووم عالقوه 
> كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهوداتك 
> 
> يوفقك ربي وننتظر بعد ستايل جديد يناسب ربيع



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي شموع على المرور ..

بإذن الله اذا صار عندي وقت .. 

جددنا الاستايل للربيع ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،

تسلم آخوي على التطوير =) ..،

ربي يعطيك العآفيه ،،

وإن شآء الله انحلوآ مشآكل النآسآت :p 

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي
*

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو ..
ع الجهووود المبذووووله
يعطيكم العاافيه 
موفقيييييين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *تسلم آخوي على التطوير =) ..،*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العآفيه ،،*
> 
> *وإن شآء الله انحلوآ مشآكل النآسآت :p* 
> 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم*
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يسلموووو ..
> 
> ع الجهووود المبذووووله
> يعطيكم العاافيه 
> 
> موفقيييييين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

ما شاااء الله 
تطور وتغيررر هاايل وواضح :)
وان شاء الله يرجعو الغياااب اللي غايبين بسبب مشاكل المتصفح 
ابارك لك جهودك خيووو 
وانتم من المتميزوون *_^
والله يعطييك العافيه ع الجهود
وان شاء الله دوم فالتقدم والتطور 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاااء الله 
> تطور وتغيررر هاايل وواضح :)
> وان شاء الله يرجعو الغياااب اللي غايبين بسبب مشاكل المتصفح 
> ابارك لك جهودك خيووو 
> وانتم من المتميزوون *_^
> والله يعطييك العافيه ع الجهود
> وان شاء الله دوم فالتقدم والتطور 
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بري يعافيك ويخليك ..

كل المودة

----------


## fatemah

صبـآإح آلـورد .,
تطور حلو مرهـ .,
يعطيك ربي آإلف عآفية شبكة .,
ويجزآإك آلف خير .,
سس‘ـلـآإمي .,

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> صبـآإح آلـورد .,
> تطور حلو مرهـ .,
> يعطيك ربي آإلف عآفية شبكة .,
> ويجزآإك آلف خير .,
> سس‘ـلـآإمي .,



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

وربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

كل المودة

----------

